
Tell your Startup School story to a person who wasn't fortunate to attend - domp

======
domp
I thought I'd open up a discussion around Startup School. I wasn't able to be
there but I'd love to hear(and I'm sure everyone else not able to attend)
about stories. Maybe you met a possible co-founder, got inspiration from a
particular speaker, thought of a great new company idea, etc. Let us know!

------
ryan
My notes here: <http://blog.ryanjunee.com/2007/03/startup-school/>

Also met lots of great people. You could feel the entrepreneurial energy in
the room.

~~~
domp
Thanks for the feedback, Ryan. Seems like it was a great time this year.

